# why so many training threads and soooo little...



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

hunting threads? 
Is this place just about competition dogs, or are there people here who actually train to have a great hunting partner?
When i did my search here, I wanted a companion dog and hunting buddy.
Lee of wrl contacted me and I ended up buying trap, and started 1.5 yo male yellow.
We had chatted some and she said trap would be a great mix for me.
She couldn't have hit the nail on the head better.
He is awesome.
All these threads here just talk about training. Where are the pics of actually using your trained dogs for hunting? 
I learned alto here, and continued traps training, and he now has to straight passes towards his junior title, and has retrieved 78 ducks and 22 geese so far this season.
We will enter the last two junior hunt tests in a few months and go for his senior next fall.
He also goes everywhere with me, even on my oryx hunt. Yet i read nothing of others and what daily life is like with their dogs?
Why? 
Are most dogs here just kept in kennel and are not family members? 
Are companion dogs not good hunters or competition dogs? 
Here was yesterday at 2 below zero.








The oryx hunt. 








Climbing thru tree branches in the river retrieving a duck.








His first Jr ribbon. 








And a pic from in the duck blind.
I love my dog. 








Come on now people, lets see some life pics of you and your dogs.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

IDK it would be nice to see more hunting pics of the dogs and good discussions.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

RTF= Retriever Training Forum.


----------



## dtrkyman (Dec 8, 2012)

It is more about the training here, and all the trial training will benefit the hunting dog's. I am not going to hunt test or trial the pup i have coming In a couple months but creep around here to learn something.

I tend to get lost in some of the terminology but am learning as I go. I do see some field photo's here and there.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Thing is hunting only lasts a few weeks. Ducks anyway. Training and competing keeps you and dog doing stuff year round. Field Trials shut down Nov until Feb basically so many give dogs a Vacation from competition and hunt with them a bit. For me I would plant a dozen or so pheasant and have at it next day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Mark looks like you got a good one, enjoy


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Our waterfowl season is 3.5 months long.
That is plenty of time to train in actual hunting conditions. I don't hunt everyday, just to give trap a rest and be a house dog, and we didn't go today because of minus 6, and a winchill of of minus 17. I won't do that to my buddy.
Oh, and Wayne, RTF, yep, what are we training for? 
Just titles? if so why? Just to breed a mh, qaa, etc, for the money? are you saying that's what this is all about? 
The money, titles? 
Where are the breeders/ trainers that have pride in producing great all around dogs as companions and hunters?


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Mark Teahan said:


> Oh, and Wayne, RTF, yep, what are we training for?
> Just titles? if so why? Just to breed a mh, qaa, etc, for the money? are you saying that's what this is all about?
> The money, titles?


You are attempting to group everyone on RTF into one category or group about something. We are not all the same and all of us come to RTF (which is the best retriever site in the world) for possibly slightly different reasons. Use the wonderful resource for what you are interested in using it for. The rest of us all do the same.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

My dog is a GMHR MHR MH and QAA but first he is a hunting dog. He just celebrated his 12 birthday on New Years eve so he doesn't get out much any more. Have fun with your dog time flys.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Mark Teahan said:


> Our waterfowl season is 3.5 months long.
> That is plenty of time to train in actual hunting conditions. I don't hunt everyday, just to give trap a rest and be a house dog, and we didn't go today because of minus 6, and a winchill of of minus 17. I won't do that to my buddy.
> Oh, and Wayne, RTF, yep, what are we training for?
> Just titles? if so why? Just to breed a mh, qaa, etc, for the money? are you saying that's what this is all about?
> ...


.
What other sports do you play or follow. Golf? Car Racing? Rodeo? 
Almost everyone I know who competes in Field Trials has a close relationship with their dogs off the field just like any family would. The competitive nature in most of us drives seeking the ultimate in sports competition. For retrievers Field Trials are the pinnacle of their world. Hunting is simply a hobby. Field Trials are a sport. Only the best survive.
Those with no competitive drive or desire to win will not grasp the magnetic attraction of field trials.
For some dogs hunting is not their main job but a vacation from it.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

I hunt my dog. I also run him in hunt tests. No, I can't bring him to Home Depot every time I go but I do bring him every time I hunt with the exception of big game. The places where I hunt big game don't allow dogs. Otherwise, both of my dogs are with me and are family dogs also. 

You have hit the nail on the head about one of my pet peeves. The whole hunt test program was set up so that the average "Joe-hunter" could bring his dog to a weekend test and try to pass the standard. It's gone WAY past that in my opinion and I would like to get it back to that point. You are living what that program was started for. Take your hunting dog to test it on the weekend during the "off season". To me it is a great way to keep the dog in shape for the hunting season and to keep training the dog to a higher standard which translates to a very special dog in the blind AND at home or elsewhere. 

BHB


----------



## rmilner (Dec 27, 2005)

Field trial/hunt test dogs need one set of behaviors; Gundogs need different set of behaviors.

Here is a story on how they took different paths: http://www.duckhillkennels.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2223


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I would really enjoy a page exclusively for HUNTING.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's my 2012 year in review... Like many others ,hunting is a vacation for my dog,


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Wayne Nutt said:


> RTF= Retriever Training Forum.


Exactly. 



David Maddox said:


> I would really enjoy a page exclusively for HUNTING.


www.refugeforums.com


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Mark Teahan said:


> hunting threads?
> Is this place just about competition dogs, or are there people here who actually train to have a great hunting partner?
> When i did my search here, I wanted a companion dog and hunting buddy.
> Lee of wrl contacted me and I ended up buying trap, and started 1.5 yo male yellow.
> ...


No disrespect here but is that first animal bloated or pregnant? Holy cow that looks fat!!!!


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

With all due respect Mr. Milner, let's just nip this in the bud. 

*Multi-Tasking (link)*


----------



## rbr (Jan 14, 2004)

The either/or thing is a myth for all but those who wish to make it otherwise for their own self interest.

Bert


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, sadly prego.
They breed all year.
And thanks guys. Nothing warms the heart as a fine dog doing what they are bred and trained for.
And no i do not play golf, or race, or rodeo. Age has given me a more subtle way of looking at lfe. After jumping out of a c-130, rappeling from a chopper, getting shot, blown up by a grenade, and other near death happenings, i don't riisk much anymore, nor does the body allow for such.
I do shoot br, idpa, and trap.
I can understand a machine or tool or ones god given ability to compete with, but give the dog its credit. One is but the teacher or director.
Not the same, as competing in a sport where your ability determines the winner.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Rick_C said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> www.refugeforums.com



the Fuge is now owned by Wing Supply....many of us (in the Texas forum) left when they started to have a power grab with new Mods who were eliminating threads that they didnt like or agree with, or threads were getting censored...Wing Supply replaced the person who was left in charge of the Fuge but the damage had been done


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

The training is the same for basics and transition no matter what the ultimate use of the dog. It is only in advanced work that the degression begins for field trailing, etc. Most questions are about basics and transition. So very few of the posts are about advanced work. 

I would guess that about 90% of the questions on RTF are about basics (ob through swimby).


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

Maybe you can ask Chris? Maybe he would start another thread geared towrd the hunter and the dogs they work? This is not the only dog form out there so you could find what your looking for on other forms? I am a hunter and don't dog trial but I like this form because I like to think and work to train. I like well trained dogs and I don't care what breed or what they do, I like well trained dogs. Duckdon


----------



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

B


----------



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

Merganser


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

BonMallari said:


> the Fuge is now owned by Wing Supply....many of us (in the Texas forum) left when they started to have a power grab with new Mods who were eliminating threads that they didnt like or agree with, or threads were getting censored...Wing Supply replaced the person who was left in charge of the Fuge but the damage had been done


I haven't spent much time over there lately but I have noticed when I did stop by that it wasn't as active as in the past. 

My point is/was that there are different resources for different interests and goals. While I enjoy the occasional hunting post and pictures, what makes the RTF unique is the enormous amount of knowledgable dog people, both pro and amateur for help with training ideas, issues and discussions. Not to mention some of the nicest people I've ever met I've met through the RTF.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Lots of great people, and info here, I agree.
Its just nice to see what we do with our dogs besides train.
Lets just see how the training is used.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Rick_C said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Yes. I like the Refuge, but would like a page for hunting on RTF. I tend to frequent 2coolfishing a LOT, but find myself reading some very informative posts on their "hunting" page.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

If you had the stones to fast rope out of Puff The Magic Dragon, you should try field trials. Only bummer is you have to be able to take being killed off week in and week out. Lol


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

That was quite some time ago! ! 
Have no interests of running ft's. Heck, I didn't really want to do the ht's, but got talked into it.
Guess I'm just satisfied with having a hunting buddy and all around great dog.
We are shopping right now and trap is right along with us.
Sams club. 








Lowes.


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

Mark Teahan said:


> That was quite some time ago! !
> Have no interests of running ft's. Heck, I didn't really want to do the ht's, but got talked into it.
> Guess I'm just satisfied with having a hunting buddy and all around great dog.
> We are shopping right now and trap is right along with us.
> ...


Mark, cool pics. Took my guy into tractor supply today for the first time. Kinda fun to sit them in an isle and walk to the next one over and see the expretions on the peoples face when you come back and get him. Even better when they find out he is only 9 mos. old. No hunting this year for him but when we do you can bet I'll have pics.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Mark Teahan said:


> Our waterfowl season is 3.5 months long.
> That is plenty of time to train in actual hunting conditions. I don't hunt everyday, just to give trap a rest and be a house dog, and we didn't go today because of minus 6, and a winchill of of minus 17. I won't do that to my buddy.
> Oh, and Wayne, RTF, yep, *what are we training for?
> Just titles? if so why? Just to breed a mh, qaa, etc, for the money? are you saying that's what this is all about?
> ...


Mark, a search will produce many treads discussing FT/HT dogs and hunting. Here is a recent link for you. http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...t-an-FC-AFC-MH-was-born-to-do!&highlight=roux




rmilner said:


> Field trial/hunt test dogs need one set of behaviors; Gundogs need different set of behaviors.
> 
> Here is a story on how they took different paths: http://www.duckhillkennels.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2223





rbr said:


> *The either/or thing is a myth for all but those who wish to make it otherwise for their own self interest.*
> 
> Bert


 Excellent response worth repeating.



Mark Teahan said:


> Lots of great people, and info here, I agree.
> Its just nice to see what we do with our dogs besides train.
> Lets just see how the training is used.


Many that field trial hunt their dogs, and even more in the HT world, but some simply like the challenge and companionship that comes with the training and trialing. This is an excellent place to get your daily fix of whatever interests you the most. Best of luck with your pup. Enjoy!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

This whole front page...I see nothing about training .......


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

My first post might as well be one with a pic of my girl.


----------



## Dixiedog78 (Jul 9, 2009)

The training we do for hunt test is beneficial to us when we are doing the real thing.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO-EQ-Zpz2E


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

There is room for all of us here. If you want to talk obedience start an obedience thread, if you want to talk 300 yd blinds start a three hundred yd blind thread,if you want to talk hunting start a hunting thread, if you want to talk SEC football..........never mind.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

duk4me said:


> There is room for all of us here. If you want to talk obedience start an obedience thread, if you want to talk 300 yd blinds start a three hundred yd blind thread,if you want to talk hunting start a hunting thread, if you want to talk SEC football..........never mind.



Handicapping the ponies???? Oh never mind ..........Derby regards


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Rnd said:


> Handicapping the ponies???? Oh never mind ..........Derby regards


Hey I finish reading the form on line and come back to RTF and find this. First Sat in May before you know it. Hope its better to me than the Breeders Cup was.


----------



## 30 caliber (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, Thanks for posting pictures of your great dogs. I enjoyed them all.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

kjrice said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Because its 2 am and I'll be up in three hours hunting just like the rest of you wish you could be! Nite nite


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Trap and I Are up getting gear together. Lots of ice on the rivers, so we are going to do the goose thing.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Snakey Jake thinking it is far more important to watch the Ducks in the air then taking pictures!!


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Mark,

Some see training as a means to an end; having the dog fit for the field or competition. Others like me see training as an end in itself, a never ending study full of fascination, science, and art. I suspect it's us afflicted souls that go on a bit much for your taste.

There are very obviously skill sets for hunting dogs that can to some extent conflict with Trials requirements, but all hunters benefit from a dog that's under control and handles properly at distance. 

Yesterday I was presented with a rather boggy six acre wood with an unknown number of pricked birds within it. I thought me "Jack" and "Louis" did pretty well and so did the host for the day who came over and complimented us. But to do that work properly and in a workmanlike fashion I needed to have pretty solid control, verging on Field Trial standard, whilst at the same time letting the boys work things out for themselves. We couldn't do one without t'other.

I suspect you and Trap would have loved it.










Louis about to take a right hand over in "another part of the field" looking for a couple of birds seen to fall on the steep bank.

Eug


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

all 20 yrd retrieves!!











Why my shootin was a bit "Off" that day!











Great memories.











Winchester 21 and a brace.












Most a these are older pictures... I just do laundry now.. and sometimes winders.... and dishes,,,, and crochette....


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Parkin lot of a public area,, There wers ome dudes already there takin pictures,, so I axed em if they would take ona me and my dog..

Thats Bailey,,AKA Creepy!














My favorite of her!










Burlap baggage











Peace brother!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Nicest gun in the world to carry fer miles and miles and miles and miles!










Maddie










Flinch! third from left..


























View off my patio one afternoon.. I didnt understand why them sirens was a goin off..musta been a fire somwwhere


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Gooser, There must be a trailer park near you.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Gooser, the patio pic and the commentary made me laugh!

I think sometimes heavy winds will spread fires.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

This thread illustrates, to me, the flexibility of RTF. RTF is so many different things to so many different people.

Many folks go through cycles in their retriever-owning lives. 

I can remember well the days I counted and reported my dog's retrieves while hunting, and hung his started ribbons on the wall. For me today, dog training is a therapeutic way of life. Hunting is a therapeutic way of life. I do them both and they are not independent of one another. 

RTF is here for the full range - from the person seeking their first puppy and wondering how to do it (Tim Rider) - to the person running all over the continent racking up the all time record number of FT points (Bill and Micki Petrovish), or the person with 2 generations of National Champions (Chad Baker). We have all of them right here on RTF and are fortunate as such. I have met all four of those people, right here through RTF, and consider all of them to be my friends. 

RTF's culture can be a bit like training a dog. You don't need to nag or scold it to get it where you want. Sometimes you just need to gently urge it and encourage it. Show the forum (and its members) what you want.... In this case, it was hunting pictures. *You asked for it, you got it*. (Trivia: for you old folks, what's the advertising jingle that fills in the part in blue?)

Why doesn't RTF have a hunting subforum? RTF has added subforums over the years, and not a lot of them. To my mind, a subforum is added when the subject matter dominates/clutters the main forum. Examples are: POTUS (which was created about 12 hours after Obama's first term was official) and Puppy Classifieds (which was driven primarily by lab puppy demand and members' activity in that area). If you guys clutter the main page, and show a demand for an excessive amount of hunting threads - we'll probably have to add a subforum.

Mark, don't take it as an affront that your perception is the main forum is all training and not hunting. I say this as a perception, because as Jay Dufour pointed out, there is a WHOLE LOT of content on the RTF main forum that is not about training at this tme.

I'll start another thread on this, but will point it out here. I'm very proud to be associated with RTF right now. Franco and Raymond Little were both KEY in helping Davis and Jamie Arthur gain some closure with their tragic loss of Boz. If it weren't for these 2 local folks' awareness via RTF, one with media contacts and experience, the other with law enforcement/detective/prosecution connections in the local area, there's a decent chance that the Arthurs may not have gotten the kind of resolution they got. No it did not bring Boz back. But this pulling together made me proud to be part of RTF.

Sincere thanks to Raymond, Franco, and many other RTF members who worked to get the word out and try to help get Boz back. I had a very nice talk with Mr. Davis Arthur yesterday, as many of you reading have as well. What happened is terrible. But the scumbag who committed the crime has been caught, and perhaps many of us have benefitted or learned something in the process. The way bad guys are kept from pulling it off in the future is through awareness and preventative action. One benefit is that my own local animal shelter will likely spend some of their budget on training for their staff to establish a more robust protocol around the use of euthanasia in their program. RTF's own Lauren Hays and her connections have already been helpful in moving this project forward. If it weren't for RTF, I'd likely never have had the opportunity to communicate with Lauren. (I don't play dog games at her level...... CONGRATS Lauren - on your incredible run at this year's National with "Slider"!)

It sounds like the Lafayette folks could also perhaps modify their processes in determining if euthanasia is appropriate.

Mark, enjoy RTF. If you want more hunting pictures, just lead by example and ask for participation from others. I bet you get it. Maybe enough to justify a subforum! (We already have folks offering to be a new moderator for said forum. For that, I thank those offering)

- janitor


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you Chris.
I am about training, alright not as much as some/most(?)...
I have a buddy first, a hunting partner second, and a competitive dog third.
I have learned so much from lee and here, that i feel it makes trap a better hunting dog.
I was just curious what everyone does with all this training.
Trap did 2 blind retrieves well over 100 yards today. Had to dive into the ice choked flowing water, over the solid ice, then back into the flowing water.
He isn't perfect but some whistle stops and hand signals he got the first goose. Second was on the solid ice on the gravel bar, but down stream.
Here is my boy after going back for 5 of the geese we left by the blind. He carries 1 bird all the time with, then i send him back for whatever is left behind.
6 geese, 3 shooters.








Tired boy sleeping on the front seat of my old huntin truck.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Any more hunting pics? 
Lets ask a situation question then.
How many here hunt in moving water? 
Iirc, one requirement in a ht, is that the dog returns back in a straight line? 
How do you over come this when the current carries the dog down stream and it returns on the bank?


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

Here you go Mark. I hunt a both a mix of inland water and the Atlantic, so lots of tidal current, waves and sea swell out there. Pearl will be a year old in Feb. Hope you enjoy, I did taking them.

her first hunt in October.





































Day two.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

> Iirc, one requirement in a ht, is that the dog returns back in a straight line?


Ydrc and if one in 100 (or 1 in 1,000) hunt tests or FTs have a series with moving water, that's a high number.

MG


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

Now some Atlantic Ocean action.


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

Here you go Mark... I hunt moving water almost excusively.....as in swift mountain smallmouth type rivers. But no, (it may be preferred), but it's not required for dogs in HTs to return in a straight line. Most try to maintain the standards they train for by requiring them to return straight. 

Usually not a factor in lower level JH type test because they will not typically set up cheating entry or return marks. By the time you get to upper level stuff, you should have a dog with solid handling and swimby skills and the knowledge of the difference between training, testing and hunting, so it's really a non issue IMO. 

My dogs have hit the bank 100s of yards down river after making a retrieve. They've also ran up the bank a good ways before entering the water!


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

Great Photos!


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Mountain Duck, those are phenomenal pics! Great looking dog as well....


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

I hope you have that 3rd picture, next to the rock with the moss growing on it, in a frame somewhere in you home or office. That a great picture. It needs to be in a Cabela's ad


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mark Teahan said:


> Any more hunting pics?
> Lets ask a situation question then.
> How many here hunt in moving water?
> Iirc, one requirement in a ht, is that the dog returns back in a straight line?
> How do you over come this when the current carries the dog down stream and it returns on the bank?



Most all my hunts are around moving water. Many of the HT I have run have been run on rivers, where dogs need to learn current.. The Bird may be placed on land across a river, or in a calm back eddy,, but there is current between the line and the fall..In Fact, I remember one test, where handlers would handle the dog once it picked up the bird, on the far bank, upstream on land, then when the dog was in a place where current would drift the dog back to the line,, they would call the dog back in... SO,,, a straight line on the return really isnt a factor in MANY HT,s

Common-place to hunt rivers here.

Gooser


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Troy, is that one of those rare black Chessies?


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

I gotta get a good camera! 
I find it hard to take pics while things are going on. Don't have time as the bird is floating away, and gotta send trap quick. I have a few, but rare. 
This is great guys, really enjoying the pics.


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Carol,

No, Pearl is straight up black lab, she is from Dave Burton's kennel in N.C. http://www.blueheavenretrievers.com/

She's a great pup, especially since she is my first lab.

There certainly are some chessies in this area though.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Troy Fields said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> No, Pearl is straight up black lab, she is from Dave Burton's kennel in N.C. http://www.blueheavenretrievers.com/
> 
> ...


Troy, I believe Carol was complimenting Pearls tenacity... As I do...


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

My bad, sometimes you really have to smack me hard 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Terrific photos from everyone.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess maybe we can expand this thread a bit.
Lets talk gear.
Who uses what waders?
I have a pair of hodgman that have served me well til a month or so ago.
I got a tear in one of the front clears in my right heal. The heel is hollow and now i get a wet foot.
I have tried shoe goo, aqua seal, glue i got from a plastic welding place, rubber cement, and even super glue. Nope can't seal it. Next step is a torch and some rubber and gonna melt it closed.
In the mean time i saw an ad from www.rogerssportinggoods.com and bought a pair of their 5 mil toughman waders, delivery due today.
The price seemed very reasonable, after spending quite a bit more on the hodgman's for waders with more features, more insulation in the boots, and construction that sounds the same.
How are you getting decoy and such to your spots? 
I am thinking of trying a wagon or something similar to get decoys, mojo's, chair, etc for a one trip haul all.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

I like my breathable waders, Proline-camo, got them at fishing show. I get no condensation, only in the boot area.

I have used both Shoe Goo and Aquaseal successfully. What problem are you having? Maybe another hole you don't see? How about a photo? I wouldn't give up especially since I have had much success repairing rubber and neoprene waders. Try repairing inside and outside.

My decoys get transported in my garvey---12-18 oversize to magnum size and 4-12 goose stool.

Carry ins are self inflating. I can fit 2 dozen in a small backpack.

Maybe a seperate thread on each of these?


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta get a good camera!


Yes, you do! I consider my camera “regular hunting gear”. 



> I find it hard to take pics while things are going on.


Once you start, it becomes an easy habit. I will admit to missing a few “opportunities” with my camera out, but I'm getting better at avoiding those situations. In addition, the pictures are worth more than “just another duck” (or two). 

I keep a journal of all my dogs' training and hunting.......with many photos mixed in. Looking back is greatly enhanced by “seeing” and "re-living" old memories. Here's a favorite day's camera work........out of many. 

*foggy morning diver hunt with friends on the Mississippi*









*we all got our “cans” (including the camera man)*









* shooting/retrieve sequence on a “canvasback”*


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

About one year later, I finally had the dead mount of Gunny's and Taffey's "cans". Those were from two consecutive days of unusual and spectacular diver hunting in pool 13 on the Mississippi. 

Having a camera when hunting is mandatory (for me).


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Kwick

That is a BEAUTIFUL mount.

Gooser


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Mark Teahan said:


> I guess maybe we can expand this thread a bit.
> Lets talk gear.
> Who uses what waders?
> I have a pair of hodgman that have served me well til a month or so ago.
> ...


I live, hunt and fish in NW Montana. At 5"-10" and size eight, I am long legged for my size foot, so I have a hard time finding bootfoot waders with a long enough inseam. That said I even when I find waders that fit well and serve my needs, I usually only get about five to six years before they break down one way or another. My stuff gets used hard and often so if I have to spend $200.00 every five years or so, I guess thats the price I have to pay to do what I do.

To answer your transportation question, I hunt by boat. Here's some pics...


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

KwickLabs said:


> About one year later, I finally had the dead mount of Gunny's and Taffey's "cans".


I love that mount!!!!


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Mark Teahan said:


> *I guess maybe we can expand this thread a bit.**Lets talk gear.
> Who uses what waders?*I have a pair of Cabela's Ultimate Hunting waders.
> 
> *How are you getting decoy and such to your spots?
> ...


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Tried a plastic sled, but was too small.
Toughman waders came in. Like them so far. Gotta wear a few pairs of socks tho. 
Now to get out and try them!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

this is how I get things in and out click http://www.cabelas.com/game-carts-carriers-cabelas-super-mag-hauler-game-cart.shtml and the right size black plastic sled fits in it if you like to have that to flip over and have the dog on


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

KwickLabs said:


> About one year later, I finally had the dead mount of Gunny's and Taffey's "cans". Those were from two consecutive days of unusual and spectacular diver hunting in pool 13 on the Mississippi.
> 
> Having a camera when hunting is mandatory (for me).




Jim, do you mind me asking where you had that done or better yet, who did it?


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

That cart looks like a great idea! Thank you.


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

Hard to beat a Jet sled for hauling gear.We've been using them for years. However I built this one to haul more gear easier.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Mark Teahan said:


> That cart looks like a great idea! Thank you.


it folds in half and is very small in the back of the truck.
I like it.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

That's it? No more pics? No more gear? 
How bout, what calls do you use?


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> this is how I get things in and out click http://www.cabelas.com/game-carts-carriers-cabelas-super-mag-hauler-game-cart.shtml and the right size black plastic sled fits in it if you like to have that to flip over and have the dog on


I had the large size Cabela's cart until the spokes started breaking. I purchased the Bass Pro Shop large cart and I have been much happier. I can carry more decoys and the load balances better and pulls much easier.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Handler Error said:


> I had the large size Cabela's cart until the spokes started breaking. I purchased the Bass Pro Shop large cart and I have been much happier. I can carry more decoys and the load balances better and pulls much easier.


What caused the spokes to break? I've had one for years and have hauled elk, deer, waterfowl gear... you name it... totally abused it... even hauled a mountain lion on it... Only thing to give out is the black cordura cover... Seems the tires will wear out before anything else... I've even rigged up a hitch and pulled it behind a mountain bike when I lived in western WA and hunted timber company land behind locked gates...


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's a link to some of my hunting pics.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?92143-Hunting-Pictures-From-This-Fall-(Picture-Heavy)

I have a Straight Meat goose call and a Slip Knot. I prefer the Zink Slip Knot over the Foiles call. I think it has a goosier sound.
I shoot and miss with a Remington 1100 that is 25+ years old. 
Plenty of good quality long underwear and wool clothes.
Remington Hyper Sonic Steel. I just started shooting this shell this season and I love it!


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

huntinman said:


> What caused the spokes to break? I've had one for years and have hauled elk, deer, waterfowl gear... you name it... totally abused it... even hauled a mountain lion on it... Only thing to give out is the black cordura cover... Seems the tires will wear out before anything else... I've even rigged up a hitch and pulled it behind a mountain bike when I lived in western WA and hunted timber company land behind locked gates...


Hard use. Once a spoke or two broke it started adding stress to the others and before I knew it I had to replace it. I think I broke a spoke or two with antlers. I was really happy with the Cabelas cart until I got the Bass Pro Shop cart. I prefer Cabelas gear over Bass Pro Shop's but not in this case.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Mark Teahan said:


> That's it? No more pics? No more gear?
> How bout, what calls do you use?


You Gotta like this bit of gear?..and the pic.?
....
Depends what your'e Hunting mind you?..will depend on the calls?;-)


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

polmaise said:


> You Gotta like this bit of gear?..and the pic.?
> ....
> Depends what your'e Hunting mind you?..will depend on the calls?;-)
> View attachment 10587


no spokes to break... nice...


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

This call works just as good as any


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Shawn White said:


> This call works just as good as any
> View attachment 10588


yeah... but can she shoot?


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

She shoot's about as good as I can swim out and fetch a duck in freezing water!


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

huntinman said:


> no spokes to break... nice...


This one didn't need such transport!.And he definitely required a different call! .but it was a hunt around my backyard for almost a year before I got him!!..He out manoeuvred me at every turn!..until then








This one required a 'team' of '*us*' to track this one down,with loads of effort on the dogs.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Mark Teahan said:


> That's it? No more pics? No more gear?
> How bout, what calls do you use?


My main goto calls are: Geese a Zink Maple money maker and Field Proven Adrenaline, both with broken in guts. For ducks RNT Daisy Cutter or sometimes I will use a Foiles timber rattler. My "Meat contest call was the PH-2 from Zink. I have way too many. Hauling gear I have a 1860 Lowe with an Avery quick set and a Honda 500 Foreman and Jetsleds

Spoiled Rotten


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's a few trophy pics from Sunday and today.








3 gw teal, a widgeon, and 2 mergansers that didn't make the pic.








I've been using "duckbait" double reed calls. They seem to work just fine. Got an old wooden goose call. Works fine as well! !!!


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Polmaise,
Here is my best roe.








And i just can't get trap to blow! !


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Erik Nilsson said:


> . For ducks RNT Daisy Cutter


have you blown a Timbre?


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Ken Bora said:


> have you blown a Timbre?


If I remember its a nice soft call?


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

After the hunt...







Typical day of laying around...


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

So many 'hunting shots' with the dogs on water!
But they are just as good on land game!
......
I was out today with a great bunch of folk as one of the guns, Shooting Scottish White Hares.
2 springers ,3 HPR'S, and 6 Retrievers !....16 Hares by lunchtime!.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

No Carol, that is one from my breeding! Here is her moma in Arkansas last week.











2tall said:


> Hey Troy, is that one of those rare black Chessies?


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Shooting woodies in a swamp one weekend/getting first MH pass the next. I don't train any different for either one. Sit and mark until told to retrieve,deliver to hand and honor partners dog retrieving,pretty simple.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Very nice Dave! I'm just used to seeing chessies in the big water pics. I have an "ocean going" lab myself. At least I did when I had an ocean.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

My girl Tip. Better Known as "Sweet T". Tip and I had 3 great hunts on the beautiful Shelton Ranch in Mills County, TX


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice Dave, Congrats!




labman63 said:


> Shooting woodies in a swamp one weekend/getting first MH pass the next. I don't train any different for either one. Sit and mark until told to retrieve,deliver to hand and honor partners dog retrieving,pretty simple.


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

You never know what you'll get until they get back. ALMOST never....


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I love this pic, the dog's eyes, the jewelry, and the way his face is so in focus and the background less so and the foreground not as fuzzy as the background. Way good IMO.


----------



## Tommy Burford (Feb 24, 2012)

here's a few


----------



## Tommy Burford (Feb 24, 2012)

right side up. sorry


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Troy, thanks for posting the "band" photo. It made me remember a goose band Daisy brought back one cold morning years ago. I had the camera out snapping pictures when she came up out of the water running toward me. When I reached for the retrieve, I spotted the band. That was a rush! 

I was even more thrilled when I downloaded the photos.......the "keeper" was there. 

*Daisy's second goose band in 2007*


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Sometimes you set out ''Training'' ,then it becomes a 'hunt'?...then turns out to be a training day after all?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vufeNYUDv_s


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

im not a trial guy myself, im getting a puppy and my main goal is hunting and my next best bud. but if i have a dog talented enough to run hunt tests which i would like to do or trials then y not try? These dogs love every second of what they do y only limit them to hunting a quarter of the year. the great thing about trials and this forum is it brings the best and highest potential out of the amazing creatures. trial runners spend all day and everyday with their dogs and have so much knowledge that us hunters can really learn n grow as hunters and handlers. u cant say it would not be cool to say ur favorite hunting buddy was a national field trial champ! very nice looking dog by the way i cant wait to start my adventure myself


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Friday morning with trap. His 2nd, 2 junior tests are just around the corner!


----------



## O.clarki (Feb 7, 2012)

a little ice breaking action


----------



## SFKennels (Dec 14, 2012)

Took the puppy out for her first waterfowl hunt saturday. We both had a great time she did good but she needs alot of work.


----------

